# Frequent urination?



## Nyisles2004 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hey guys, i'm just wondering if this is normal or do any of you have this problem. I have noticed since i have been intaking more protein in my meals, that i am going to the bathroom very often. I figure that its since im taking in more protein and the kidneys want to dispell it. However, i wonder if this is making my kidney's work too hard since i say i go to the bathroom at least every 2 hrs.


----------



## olusco (Oct 6, 2005)

Do you drink 8 cups of water every day?. Do you go to bathroom often when drinking 8 cups. You have to compare and contrast the two. If it happens there is no absorption of the protein. Add more fiber and good fats. Observe your body for days before see a doctor.


----------



## cpush (Oct 6, 2005)

can over-consumption of protein cause frequent urination?


----------



## Gordo (Oct 6, 2005)

To some degree yes...but on higher protein intake you should be taking in lots of water to help the kidneys which will be working be harder to deal with the high protein diet.

If your diet is pretty low carb but high protein similiar to Atkins, then your kidneys will be working to flush out ketone bodies.

So the 2 go hand in hand....drink lots, pee lots.


----------



## cpush (Oct 6, 2005)

ahh I did not know higher protein/lower carb diets should come with more water to help the kidneys, good info thanks


----------



## Gordo (Oct 6, 2005)

Even more water if your caffeine is intake is high....coffee, tea, colas, supplements etc... all will contribute to the dehydrating effect. So drink lots of water!


----------



## GFR (Oct 6, 2005)

Gordo said:
			
		

> Even more water if your caffeine is intake is high....coffee, tea, colas, supplements etc... all will contribute to the dehydrating effect. So drink lots of water!


Caffeine and Alcohol both interfear with A.D.H...."anti diuretic hormone".
Stay away from them to prevent excessive urination/dehydration.


----------



## Vieope (Oct 6, 2005)

_I would blame water for the urination. _


----------



## Pepper (Oct 7, 2005)

How old are you? If over 30, consider taking Saw Palmetto. I started it and it keeps me from getting up to pee 100 times a night.


----------

